# Is this a problematic puck?



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Just a quick question for those of you that have the skills to diagnose from pucks....









Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What machine are you using ? How much dose?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats a a Gaggia portafilter Martin and I'd guess from his sig a Classic, the puck doesn't look too bad to me maybe a touch overdosed but thats about all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with Charlie...are you in the hallway?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would agree with Charlie a touch over dosed !!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did it come through the postbox?









No issues other than a little too much coffee

Did it knock out clean?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Kitchen back door! Better light there and its right by the coffee corner.

I'll drop the dose.  Thanks guys.

It was 17 grammes but I'm using the original basket so it's maybe a bit much.

It knocked out clean, yeah. Not had a sloppy Puck with the classic so far. Just. Thought the indentation at the sides may have been a special kind of channelling one gets from gorilla wrestler tamping (thanks charlie!).

I've bought some origin espresso blend as what I was using was quite acidic and made it harder so work out my technique.

Thanks again for this forum; I'm very appreciative.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You will probably be ok with 17g using some beans it all depends on the roast level the lighter the roast the denser the bean usually is so 17g would take up less room then than a darker roast with less dense beans which would occupy more volume for 17g of beans.


----------

